# 1995 Evinrude E4REO (4 hp) outboard for sale



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought this motor new and it hasn't been used in several years. I took it to Dick's Boat Shop in Layton and had it completely gone through and it runs like new. I purchased an Attwood 3-gal plastic tank and fuel line for it as well. NADA lists this motor at a base price of $1,162 with a low retail of $325 and an average retail of $400. I spent $200 at Dick's and $74 for the tank & hose. So, I'm asking $600 for the package. I will consider any REASONABLE counter offer. If you need/want more information, please PM me.


----------

